# Sesame-Sriracha Crusted Ahi Tuna



## ibglowin (Sep 8, 2015)

The necessities...

2 tablespoons of Sriracha
1-1/2 tablespoons toasted sesame oil
1/2 cup white sesame seeds, lightly toasted
1/2 cup black sesame seeds, lightly toasted
2-1/2 pounds of sushi-grade ahi tuna loin
Steamed rice and/or steamed veggies to serve
Sliced green onions for garnish - green part only

In a large mixing bowl add the sesame oil and the Sriracha and mix it together. 
Once mixed, place the tuna in the bowl and cover each side of the tuna with the sriracha/oil mixture. Let marinate for ~30 mins.

Remove from marinade, sprinkle tuxedo-blend sesame seeds, on both sides.

Cook on super hot grill or super heated cast iron pan with sesame seed oil for 30 seconds each side. You want it charred on the outside and rare on the iinside. 

Garnish and serve immediately!


----------

